# app pour trouver taxi ou partager taxi



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
le choix de l'app store est un aventage  mais peut devenir un inconvénient.

Je cherche 1) une app qui m'aide à trouver un taxi.
2 ) un app de partage de taxi (un peu comme du co voiturage)
Mais il y a trop d'application et je ne me vois pas les essayer une par une. 

Avez-vous des conseils ?

 (je suis Parisien). Merci.

repondez svp :-( snif


----------

